# Purebred ADGA Nubians (INDIANA)



## fcnubian (Sep 7, 2006)

Purebred ADGA Registered Nubians!!
I have 4 does due to kid in January. Whole herd tested CAE Negative last year. Abscess free herd. 
I will only raise kids on CAE prevention if requested prior to birth and the kids are picked up with in one week of birth. I work and also go to college so I don't have time to raise them on prevention from birth to weaning. All kids are disbudded & tattooed.

Location: Logansport, IN 

RW Dreaming of Perfection âSageâ is sired by Pruittville's L&N Dream Weaver and is bred to Pruittville's Let Freedom Ring. All does/bucks will be for sale $400- Sage is a nice stylish doe with great milk production. She peaked over a gallon and leveled out to be a gallon a day milker. 

Faithful Crown Dream Come True âAngelâ is sired by Pruittville's L&N Dream Weaver and is bred to Pruittville's Let Freedom Ring. She will be a second freshening doe this year. All bucks/does will be for sale. $350

Faithful Crown Dream Big âZaylinâ is sired by Pruittville's L&N Dream Weaver and is bred to Pruittville's Let Freedom Ring. She is a first freshening doe so all buck kids will be sold as wethers. Does are $300. 

Faithful Crown Time of Zaylee âZayleeâ is sired by RW Time of Zepher and bred to Faithful Crown Dream 4U2Nite(sired by Pruittville's L&N Dream Weaver, dam- RW Acapella who was sired by Kastdemur's AUK Big Kahuna) She is also a first freshening doe and all of her bucks will be sold as wethers. Does are $300 (one doe will be retained)

For photos and show placings of the dams please visit my website. 
If interested or have any questions please contact me via the email located on the website.
Please, do NOT send me a private message as I don't check the forums on a daily basis.

Http://fcdairygoats.weebly.com/


----------

